# Fish Overload!



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

Someone just gave my sister about 12 guppies (2 male, 1 female, and 9 babies), and we have no idea on what to do with them. Currently, all but 4 babies are in a small, filtered container, due to our lack of space. We also do not have a heater for them. The only possible space we could have for them is our 10 gallon tank, but that is already occupied and I kind of want to quarantine them first. We plan to rehome them, but none of the people we have asked so far want any, and online selling is not an option. We would give them back, but the next time we will be seeing the person who gave them to us is in a month. So, what should we do with them, and how should we keep the container warm? Oh yeah, and the female is really pregnant


----------



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you have a large container you can keep them in? You can buy a 20 gallon container at Home Depot for around $15. As for keeping them warm, is it possible to make your house a little warmer? Just remember the water will be about 2 degrees lower than the temperature of the house. Good luck with the fish!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

I do have one of those large containers, but I don't think I have enough conditioner to condition it all. I'll ask my mom about keeping the house warmer, but she'll most likely say no - heat is expensive.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright so then you can wrap a warm, damp towel around their container and that should warm them up a bit. You could try only filling the container up halfway and see if you can condition that much? The small container might be okay for a while jus make sure you change water frequently.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Call some of your local pet stores and see if they'll take them. Otherwise, you'll have to set up a tank with a heater. 

Sorry to hear that you were left in such a predicament  Good luck.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Guppies don't need as high of temperature as bettas. If you can keep the house at 74, the tank will stay at 72 and is sufficient for guppies. Also, plastic holds heat better than glass, so if you have a big Tupperware type of container, or even a 5 gallon bucket you use for water changes, that would help.
I would call around to pet stores. Ones that aren't chain stores will usually take fish from you, not sure if they would pay or not though.
Also, you can put an add in Craigslist pet section, lots of people are looking for free fish! Any time I need to rehome some of mine I put them on there and get atleast 6 emails within the first day!
Good luck with the guppies!!


----------

